# Found something cool today.



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2015)

My wife and I were at dunkin doughnuts getting some blueberry coffee and there was a guy cutting up an ornimental shade tree that had fallen over. I have no idea what it is.
I'll post up pix of what I have, but I need better pix of the leaves...
It had starte to rain so I didn't have good lighting...

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2015)

Chestnut?


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2015)

Haven't a clue, but free wood is good wood!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2015)

Aint it!? I threw the logs in the back of Micheles jeep...lol It made a nice mess. So I have to clean it tomorrow ....


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2015)

Harumph. Woodworkers don't drink blueberry coffee!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 10, 2015)

It's starbuckwood. Gary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Harumph. Woodworkers don't drink blueberry coffee!



Carpenter's do...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2015)

So, is a carpenter a woodworker? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 11, 2015)

_Zelkova serrata_, also simply called "Zelkova". The bumps at the leaf base are insect galls. Cut one open and see how big the worm is. Some may just have an egg that hasn't developed yet. Excellent wood, in the elm family, good for many applications.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you Mark (@Mr. Peet ) I looked it up. Is it safe to say that a landscaper would just call it a japanese elm?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 11, 2015)

No, not safe to say. "Japanese elm" is _Ulmus davidiana_. Japanese elm is also a loose term for about 5 tree species (including Zelkova). My second thought was "Chinese elm", _Ulmus parvifolia,_ but thought it wasn't worth mentioning at the time; however if Japanese was mentioned, I'll stick with the elm family. If it is either of the elms mentioned, it seasons a little harder than American elm. Seal the ends and use a slow kiln schedule and re-seal the ends during the process if need be. Sorry for not being of more help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nothing was known about the tree by the guy cutting it up. He was going to burn it. 
I said I was going to make some bowls and stuff from it and he was dumbfounded at that.
"You can make stuff from trees?" He said....



Some people just amaze me....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't have a kiln. I just painted the ends with exterior paint and it's going to sit outside under a tarp for a long time.....


----------

